# Knockout Punch Set Greenlee/Klein?



## sp009 (May 22, 2011)

Noticed on Amazon that there is a huge price difference between the two sets. Greenlee being the highest. Guess my question is why the drastic difference in the prices when Klein tools are always more expensive then Greenlee?

Edit: Would provide links but last time i did that got banned because I'm so new to site


----------



## sp009 (May 22, 2011)

OK let me clarify, not just looking at Amazon price but everywhere the Klein’s brand is cheaper. I see a lot of Greenlee brands on this site in pictures. Both of the journeymen I work with also has Greenlee brand, not sure if there company supplied or not.


Since Greenlee brand is kinda not highly considers on this site as high end tools just wondering why Greenlee's are used more often when they run a higher price?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

...forever is the reason for the price difference between Greenlee and Klein, Greenlee last forever!


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

Klein is junk, might as well buy the harbor freight one it will last longer:thumbsup:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Certain Greenlee tools work well such as punches and KO sets. You might consider a different brand besides Klein though. Could get a inexpensive set and then replace the ones the fail with Greenlee ones. Don't forget to check ebay.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

When it comes to hole cutting tools greenlee is one of the better brands. I don't think Klein even made knockout punches untill recently. However if you are going to buy a punch set go with greenlee they are good and will last the longest. I know a couple guys who have GB knockout sets, they seem happy with them, so I guess they would be my second choice.


----------



## sp009 (May 22, 2011)

So there is a big difference in Greenlee punch set and rest of there tools. 

Thanks guys, i got to use the knockouts for the first time couple days ago, was alot cleaner then using my step/uni bit or hole saws, didnt get covered in little sharp molten metal flying everywhere. sure still had to make a hole with a bit but there not as bad.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

Yeah they make a Clean cut, and cut well through thicker steel, the hole is also more exact. I always use an impact gun with a 1" socket turn the bolt if I am not using the hydraulic punch set that belongs to the company I work for.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm going to mess this up. Besides a few Greenlee sets, I have an Ensley set of hydraulic ko punches to boot. They are really good, but you can't buy them new anymore. They are still around on Ebay however.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

sp009 said:


> So there is a big difference in Greenlee punch set and rest of there tools.


The same with Ridgid tools.
Their pipe threading tools will last forever, but their crap at HD not so much.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Having used both, I couldn't find any difference between them.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

My company has maybe 20 KO sets. My jobsite alone has 3 (two hydraulic and 1 hand-crank.) I know of one boss who in a penny pincher but he orders Greenlee regardless of price difference. They last.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Anyone used a 1" socket on an impact gun to punch holes? Can't afford a hydraulic set, and the drill powered punches cost even more.

Never mind....just actually read the previous posts.....


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

tkb said:


> The same with Ridgid tools.
> Their pipe threading tools will last forever, but their crap at HD not so much.


I can't see why RIGID would have different quality for their tools depending where they would be sold..

Has anyone ever asked RIGID if this is true.. :blink::blink:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> I can't see why RIGID would have different quality for their tools depending where they would be sold..
> 
> Has anyone ever asked RIGID if this is true.. :blink::blink:


Rigid power tools are not made by Rigid. They are label-slapped by the same company that makes Ryobi and other brands in China, aka Techtronic Industries.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

B4T said:


> I can't see why RIGID would have different quality for their tools depending where they would be sold..
> 
> Has anyone ever asked RIGID if this is true.. :blink::blink:


It's not where they are sold, it is the tools themselves.

Like Peter D said, Ridgid just brands the cheap power tools and sells them at HD.

The Ridgid pipe tools are the best in the industry. Just ask any plumber.

Ridgid has been around making piping tools for as long as Greenlee, maybe longer.

And it is Ridgid not Rigid.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

Nothing beats Greenlee when it comes to the actual knock-out dies. As far as the hydraulic press itself, my Greenlee has leaked or blown seals just as much as my Harbor Freight POS one.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> I'm going to mess this up. Besides a few Greenlee sets, I have an Ensley set of hydraulic ko punches to boot. They are really good, but you can't buy them new anymore. They are still around on Ebay however.


 
Do you know if ENSLEY has been rebreanded as CURRENT TOOLS. Current makes excellent knock outs and benders.


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

ridgid also makes a KO set that ROCKS!


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

rlc3854 said:


> Do you know if ENSLEY has been rebreanded as CURRENT TOOLS. Current makes excellent knock outs and benders.


I thought that Ensley was part of Greenlee way back.
I heard the Current was started by some ex Greenlee guys.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

History of Ensley tools- http://www.ipnews.com/archives/literature/may06/ensley.htm


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

And now for the real story.............. Something just now was sorta bugging my senile old brain, something that said.. Mike- thats not an Ensley ko set, go drag it out of the gang box and have another look at it, so I did. 

And I took a picture of the set so we can all see my glaring error. 











Enerpac KO set.................... I am a tard...



But having spilled all this, I hardly ever use this one since I carry a greenlee set around in my van thats way faster and easier to use, but once in a while for a large puka, I go fetch and use this one. Shoot, now I have to go put it back again........


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

tkb said:


> I thought that Ensley was part of Greenlee way back.
> I heard the Current was started by some ex Greenlee guys.





macmikeman said:


> History of Ensley tools- http://www.ipnews.com/archives/literature/may06/ensley.htm


Well I can see how Current could be started by ex Greenlee guys as the knock out dies look just like Greenlee's slug busters and the same for the electric benders. Mac interesting to see how Ensley, Rothenbbeger and Greenlee are connected too.

Too bad that todays companies buying out old highly respected companies are not keeping the quality in those products. I bought a few Ridgid power tools when they first came out because of their name. Out of the ones I brought only the circular saw is worth the money. Recip saw fell apart, can't use the chuck on the hammer drill so the life time warranties have been useless.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

I've heard alot of bad news about ridgid cordless stuff, at least their pipe work equiptment is still good as far as I know. I saw some greenlee cordless drills af the supply shop recently has anybody tried them?


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

MattMc said:


> I've heard alot of bad news about ridgid cordless stuff, at least their pipe work equiptment is still good as far as I know. I saw some greenlee cordless drills af the supply shop recently has anybody tried them?



There made by panasonic so it's good stuff


----------



## Canbewired (Jan 1, 2014)

*Electrical knockouts*

I've been using a Harbor Freight electrical knockout set for three years now, almost daily. I've punched thousands of holes with this and it shows no wear. It does not have cross hairs on the dies but you can put your own on. The tolerances are much tighter than Greenlee or any other brand out there. It punches holes much cleaner than our new company Slug Splitter set. Just my 2 cents. I used Greenlee for 26 years and worked for the local Greenlee sales representative for 6 years. I always thought Greenlee was the best, now I have guys that ask if they can borrow my set.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Canbewired said:


> I've been using a Harbor Freight electrical knockout set for three years now, almost daily. I've punched thousands of holes with this and it shows no wear. It does not have cross hairs on the dies but you can put your own on. The tolerances are much tighter than Greenlee or any other brand out there. It punches holes much cleaner than our new company Slug Splitter set. Just my 2 cents. I used Greenlee for 26 years and worked for the local Greenlee sales representative for 6 years. I always thought Greenlee was the best, now I have guys that ask if they can borrow my set.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Canbewired said:


> I've been using a Harbor Freight electrical knockout set for three years now, almost daily. I've punched thousands of holes with this and it shows no wear. It does not have cross hairs on the dies but you can put your own on. The tolerances are much tighter than Greenlee or any other brand out there. It punches holes much cleaner than our new company Slug Splitter set. Just my 2 cents. I used Greenlee for 26 years and worked for the local Greenlee sales representative for 6 years. I always thought Greenlee was the best, now I have guys that ask if they can borrow my set.



I see you're from Colorado. You must be high.


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

I always replace my KO puch sets with Greenlee, it is a bit pricier but the quality is much better for some reason. Having tried the Klein and sadly the newer Southwire set. Klein pretty much feel apart on us, and the southwire one lets just say was embarrassing.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Greenlee = made in USA
Klein = Mexico
Southwire = China

'Nuff said.


----------



## eperez631 (May 3, 2012)

Greenlee is good for torpedo levels knockouts sets and hydraulic benders The handtools are garbage Klein tools are good for linemen pliers and screwdrivers nutdrivers


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

2 1/2 year old post, welcome to the newest and first troll of the year.


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

rlc3854 said:


> 2 1/2 year old post, welcome to the newest and first troll of the year.


So someone necro a thread? couldn't be worse.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

CFine said:


> So someone necro a thread? couldn't be worse.


No we love threads brought back from the dead but, not the ones that have beaten a horse to death.


----------

